# My Betta Died



## Kat1011 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hello everyone. I've had "Tutter the flutter Fish" for about 7 months or so. Yesterday, he didn't eat at all and seemed to prefer to stay in the corner of the tank at the bottom. This morning I found him upside down in that same corner. His belly looked extended and greyish in color. Does anyone know what this might be? Also, I would like to get another fish. What do I need to do (other than purchase a brand new filter) as far as cleaning the tank, ornaments and gravel (I have the glass rocks) properly. Should I buy a whole new set up? Thanks so much :rip:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

How big is the tank? what did you feed him? you shouldnt have to purchase a new filter. do you know what kind it is? Go here and you will find links that will help you. http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4194 Someone else may want to verify this, but dropsy?


----------



## Kat1011 (Aug 19, 2005)

It was a five gallon tank I had him in. I fed him Betta Bites and dried bloodworms on occasion. The filter came with the setup (I believe it was a Tetra) but how would I go about cleaning the tank? I know I cannot use soap products. Thanks for your post and your help!


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

you dnt really need to clean the tank along as he didn't die of any catching diseases!


----------



## Ajreoandoeka (Aug 11, 2005)

When I cleaned my tank out I just rinsed it with hot water repeatedly....but I'm not planning on putting another fish in it ever again....because it's tiny....but I would still suggest lots of rinses with hot water...


----------



## Kat1011 (Aug 19, 2005)

I did just that, thanks! After a half hour of rinsing the tank, the glass rocks and the two ornamental object for the bottom, I feel satisfied that it's as clean as it can be. I refilled it and put the necessary aquasafe in. I've been running that water through the filter for the past 4 hours now. When would be a safe time to introduce the new fish? Do I have to wait 24 hours like some say for it to be safe?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i don't know where that 24 hr rule came from. That was what we were told to do also. You will need an ammonia source or biospira. If you can get your hands on some bio spira you dont have to wait for the tank to cycle. If you don't want a betta, although some people still do cycle!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

With 1 betta in a five gallon tank, let the tank run (with filter) for 24 hrs. This is to let the water get to the desired temp. Nothing else.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Ya I wouldnt bother cycling a 5g


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

how big should a tank be before you cycle it


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I'd say 10G


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

My old betta looked kinda like that when he died. He actually was past gray though, he turned completely white overnight, and did bloat up considerably. (But not like dropsy bloating...it was more like something filled him up with helium) I never did figure out what happened. I added new fish a few weeks later (after I got done feeling bad over him dying) and they didn't catch any diseases.


----------



## Kat1011 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey everyone! While I miss Tutter the Flutter fish dearly, we just purchased another betta today. "Fish" is half the size of Tutter (his body length was around 2 1/2 inches long) as he is a young fish. I was told that Tutter was probably older based on his size. "Fish" has a lavender and pink body with coral colored fins. He's very active and very happy and has already made a bubble nest! Thanks everyone for all your advice! I promise to post pics in the next day or two!


----------

